# Keystroke to show where highlights/darks are in photo



## SuzImages (Jun 24, 2014)

While viewing the histogram and having the highlights and darks turned on, there is a way to turn the whole photo black (or white) to show where the highlights and dark areas are in a photo for adjustments.  Just joined this forum.  Great stuff here!


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 24, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!

Holding the Alt key while you adjust the Exposure, Highlights, Shadows, Whites, or Blacks sliders will do what you want, probably.


----------



## SuzImages (Jun 24, 2014)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Holding the Alt key while you adjust the Exposure, Highlights, Shadows, Whites, or Blacks sliders will do what you want, probably.



Thank you, that worked perfectly.  Turned the screen black only when I moved a slider.  I did notice you can't have both little arrows ticked at the same time in the histogram.  You have to toggle them off or on when you are working with either highlights or shadows.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jun 25, 2014)

> I did notice you can't have both little arrows ticked at the same time in the histogram


Yes you can,  Keyboard "J" toggles both clipping markers on/off. Moving the shadow/black & highlight/white sliders will show clipping on the image. Holding ALT down as you move a slider (and while holding the mouse button down) will just show the areas clipped, hiding the image. Different colors indicate that not all 3 color channels are clipped.
You can only adjust one slider at a time, but both clipping indicators can be seen at the same time.


----------



## Jack Henry (Jun 25, 2014)

For remembering CMD-Key combinations (in multiple applications) I use an app called 'CheatSheet'. By holding the CMD key down for a little longer, the cheat sheet pops up showing keyboard shortcuts.


----------



## davidedric (Jun 26, 2014)

> For remembering CMD-Key combinations (in multiple applications) I use an app called 'CheatSheet'.



Sounded interesting, but sadly it's Mac only


----------



## Jack Henry (Jun 26, 2014)

Well, there's a lesson to be learned then. Get a Mac.


----------



## davidedric (Jun 26, 2014)

> Well, there's a lesson to be learned then. Get a Mac



:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------

